# HELP!!!!! I THINK MY GOAT IS SICK



## autumnprairie (Jan 8, 2012)

I am not sure if she is pg or not but she seems to be the one being picked on even by my LGD who likes to roll her and chew on her leg? Molly is now tied to the pen so she can't roll her anymore.

Her coat is yucky she looks cream dry hair feels like straw, no diarhea,weak  she yr old March 27th, 50/50 nubian and saanen


This what I have on hand Safe goat wormer Ivermec and probios 
goat electrolytes, cdt, red cell, and penicillin by durvet ( 1 ml / 100#)

description 300,000 units per 1 ml IM only


----------



## elevan (Jan 8, 2012)

Temp?

Eyelid / gum color?

How long has it been going on?


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 8, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> Temp?
> 
> Eyelid / gum color?
> 
> How long has it been going on?


her and the dog since yesterday, I just put her in a pen by herself with chickens I am going back out to get the temp and eye color


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 8, 2012)

pink and 103.2 she also has a runny nose

she also played rough with another Bambi my boer doeling born July 17th
coat healthy, 
I think because I have them in a bigger pen Molly can play harder with them and where Whitney is new and a white like her she thinks she has a new playmate, Bambi is her playmate


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 8, 2012)

Is her runny nose clear or does it look like snot?


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 8, 2012)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Is her runny nose clear or does it look like snot?


I will go check brb


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 8, 2012)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Is her runny nose clear or does it look like snot?


It looks like it could be a mixture of both here are pics of her too
















her nose is dirty but it looked clear so she may have snot sometimes?


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 8, 2012)

Clear discharge from her nose is not something to super worry about. Keep an eye on it but it often is just "I was hoovering up hay or feed and accidentally snorked some up my nose like the uber intelligent goat that I am".   

Is she acting sick?  Hunched up, tail down, off feed?


When the discharge looks green or white that indicates an infection.  Clear is more "cleaning out the nasal passages" type action.


----------



## daisychick (Jan 9, 2012)

Stopping by to check and see how your doe is doing??  Is she acting better?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 9, 2012)

Your options are that a coccidiosis load or parasite is not showing any obvious signs, but keeping her run down looking. 

Or because she is at the bottom of the pecking order she isn't getting enough to eat, I have seen does just kind of give up and not be willing to fight ot get to the hay supply or go into the shelter, get a little to eat, but not enough to really keep them good and healthy.  

So a fecal test or worming would be in order. 

and more groceries and evaluating your set up to see if you can change it around so she can have more confidence when she is eating.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 9, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Your options are that a coccidiosis load or parasite is not showing any obvious signs, but keeping her run down looking.
> 
> Or because she is at the bottom of the pecking order she isn't getting enough to eat, I have seen does just kind of give up and not be willing to fight ot get to the hay supply or go into the shelter, get a little to eat, but not enough to really keep them good and healthy.
> 
> ...


This morning I gave her ivermec 1cc/ 25# she weighs 87 pounds = 3.75 cc

I gave her 18 cc of red cell at the rate of 6cc/ 30#

and I am tempted to give her pencillin g but I need a dose?
she is 87 # the pencillin I have is 1cc/ 100# and it is 300,000 units of penicillin and 139 mg of procaine

I was also thinking of just putting some electrolyte in their water

I am making sure that she is eating and not being pushed  away. I am feeding commericial goat chow that has preventative for cocci. and alfalfa pellets

she is sleeping with the 3 she grew up with.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't remember what the dosage is for  goats but it is 4cc per 100 lbs for alpacas. I would guess the goat dose is close to that if not the same.

You may want to see if you can separate your doe when it is time to eat. She may take a few days to get used to eating by herself and realizing that she won't be bothered during eating time.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 9, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> I don't remember what the dosage is for  goats but it is 4cc per 100 lbs for alpacas. I would guess the goat dose is close to that if not the same.
> 
> You may want to see if you can separate your doe when it is time to eat. She may take a few days to get used to eating by herself and realizing that she won't be bothered during eating time.


I have been thinking of tying them to their feeders would this would this work?  What do you think og just adding the electrolyte to the water for a few days


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 9, 2012)

Sure. Tying them to their feeders is fine. I knew a llama farm who used to halter and hook up all their llamas for feeding. Their llamas were extremely easy to halter and lead around because of it.

Electrolytes never hurts to give.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 9, 2012)

We give right at 1cc per 25lbs. of Penn G, twice a day the first couple days. then once a day. 

The grain isn't the only issue for her, she needs to be getting to the feeder to eat all the hay she wants as well. I have seen does, get shy enough and not eat as much hay as they need to sustain a good weight.


The medicated feed does help with coccidiosis outbreaks, but it isn't a cure-all, a goat run down and stressed out can still break with cocci, even when on medicated feed and may need a treatment dose for 5 days. 

Ivermectin doesn't cover certain kinds of worms, and if you don't see a lot of response from her in the next week or two, you may want to try worming her with Safegaurd at the rate of 3x the dosage and for 3 days in a row and treating her with a coccidosis medicaction.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 9, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> We give right at 1cc per 25lbs. of Penn G, twice a day the first couple days. then once a day.
> 
> The grain isn't the only issue for her, she needs to be getting to the feeder to eat all the hay she wants as well. I have seen does, get shy enough and not eat as much hay as they need to sustain a good weight.
> 
> ...


should I wait to dose with SafeGuard or go ahead and wait a week or two also should I go ahead and do the pen g.


----------

